# Recopie vidéo Airplay



## ordi71 (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je sais que ma question peut être bête, mais nouvel utilisateur de l'iPad 2, je cherche comment activer la recopie vidéo intégrale via Airplay.

C'est possible, et c'est visible sur cette photo d'Apple : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit : en relisant leur site, j'ai trouvé comment faire, selement cela ne fonctionne pas. Seul le son est envoyé.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Heatflayer (15 Décembre 2011)

Es-tu bien sous iOS 5 ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (20 Décembre 2011)

Ça m'intéresse aussi ...
J'ai acheté Real racing 2 ce matin ... je dispose d'une Apple TV 2 et d'un ipad 1 ...
Je n'ai que le son sur la TV ...

Tous mes appareils sont à jour ...

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?


----------



## sparo (20 Décembre 2011)

Double clic bouton centrale => glisser vers la droite => clic icône AirPlay => sélectionner l'Apple Tv => valider recopie vidéo qui apparaît suite à la sélection Apple Tv


----------



## Krash68 (21 Décembre 2011)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Ça m'intéresse aussi ...
> J'ai acheté Real racing 2 ce matin ... je dispose d'une Apple TV 2 et d'un ipad 1 ...
> Je n'ai que le son sur la TV ...
> 
> ...




Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec l'iPad 2 et l'iPhone 4S soit les appareils ayant la puce A5

L'apple TV 2 a-t-il aussi été mis à jour ? Il faut ios5 sur les deux appareils. (Sur apple tv ios 5 est le firmware 4.4)


----------



## Marcmaniac (21 Décembre 2011)

Oui, je viens de lire la page real racing et bien, dommage pour moi, la recopie video ne marche qu'avec l'ipad 2 ...
Mince alors !!!
Quelqu'un connaitrait 'til des jeux qui fonctionne avec ipad 1 ?


----------



## Darkano0723 (20 Février 2012)

Moi non plus je n'ai que le son lorsque je lance un jeu sur mon Apple Tv avec mon
iPod Touch 4G.
Autre problème: la recopie vidéo ne s'active pas lorsque je double clic,que je glisse vers la droite et que j'appuie sur l'icône AirPlay 

S'il vous plaît aidez moi!!!


----------



## Gz' (23 Février 2012)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Oui, je viens de lire la page real racing et bien, dommage pour moi, la recopie video ne marche qu'avec l'ipad 2 ...
> Mince alors !!!
> Quelqu'un connaitrait 'til des jeux qui fonctionne avec ipad 1 ?



La recopie vidéo ne marche qu'avec l'iPad2, ce n'est pas une limitation du jeu. Pour l'iPad1 seule les vidéos et la musique peuvent être utilisés avec airplay.


----------



## lyters (27 Février 2012)

Tous mes appareils sont à jour ...


----------

